# What Type Of Thermometer For Brewing?



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Just wondering why type of thermometer i should get for brewing, also some good places to get some reasonable priced ones.


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

There isn't really one type that is best for brewing. Tell us what method(s) you use and what your equipment is. This will help people to throw some idea your way.


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Sure, im planning on following the type of thing in NickJD's BIAB thread.
So im using a 20L pot on the stove.


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

Pretty sure he uses and recommends a candy thermometer. Should be able to get one pretty easily at any kitcheny type shop. Can't imagine them being very expensive.


----------



## komodo (9/7/10)

you'd be supprised at how hard they are to get bum!
my missus got a little excited and decided to use mine in hot oil which ended in the thermometer breaking (it was bloody hot oil! NFI what she was doing!) so I've been trying to get a replacement (actually two one for her and one for my brewing). I figured kmart of bigW would have them if not the supermarket - nope. 3 kitchenware stores all the same response "we're waiting on new stock to come in - we've sold out" I dunno if its the masterchef fever or what (not a fan of the aussie series sorry) but every farker seems to be buying random kitchen utensils lately! 

Any way I have one of these for mashing 
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7469

I use(d) my candi thermometer for making candi / invert sugar


----------



## manticle (9/7/10)

Hospitality supply shops would be where I'd look for candi thermometer.

However, except for making invert sugar a candy thermometer goes higher than you may need. Good homebrew shops should sell glass stick thermometers that go to around 110 C. Should be around $12-15

As Bum says though - knowing a bit more about what you'd like to do with it would be nifty.


----------



## chadjaja (9/7/10)

Digital thermo's are cheap as on ebay and arrive from hong kong in about 10 days. The same ones I see in shops here but prob 70% less the cost. Mine is still going strong.


----------



## mkstalen (9/7/10)

I was tempted to use one of the milk frothing thermometers, they seem to fit the bill. But I ended up getting a glass thermometer from the LHBS (Country Brewer) it's good from -10C to 110C


----------



## superdave (9/7/10)

I used to use a candi thermometer, but with my larger pot I couldn't use it any more, then used my digital temp gun. Downside of the temp guns are they measure anything in the path of the laser; so steam included. In the end I bought a mashing thermometer and put a hole in the side of my pot for it and couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Ah ok, thanks guys! Ill shop around. I was just at spotlight today getting some Swiss Voile (on special for $2 per m) and i forgot to look for thermometers!


----------



## notung (9/7/10)

I use a digital stick thermometer which I got from craftbrewer. I've been stirring as I heat to mashout, with one hand holding the thermometer. While doing this I've been wondering what a floating thermometer is like to use. Can anyone post their experiences with these?


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Does a Candy thermo float?


----------



## superdave (9/7/10)

Mine hung over the side of the pot


Acasta said:


> Does a Candy thermo float?


----------



## seemax (9/7/10)

http://www1.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?...mp;form=KEYWORD

Had one of these for a year or so now, using it for mash temps, coffee frothing and the odd toffee making. I've lost it in a pot of boiling wort and it survived so can't really complain!


----------



## chadjaja (9/7/10)

My digital floats. Just drill a small hold in a jar lid and insert the thermo thru that. It will float in the mash just fine and be protected then.



Acasta said:


> Does a Candy thermo float?


----------



## notung (11/7/10)

chadjaja said:


> My digital floats. Just drill a small hold in a jar lid and insert the thermo thru that. It will float in the mash just fine and be protected then.



Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Acasta (11/7/10)

So can anyone recommend a store or a particular thermo? I found a $15 one in DickSmith; http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefro...duct/View/Y5118

Anything cheaper/better around?


----------



## jyo (11/7/10)

Acasta said:


> So can anyone recommend a store or a particular thermo? I found a $15 one in DickSmith; http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefro...duct/View/Y5118
> 
> Anything cheaper/better around?



I bought one of these, and ten brews later it still works fine. Only thing is if you leave it the mash tun, the inside fogs up...

Cheap Stick Thermo


----------



## MHB (11/7/10)

Get yourself 1 good glass laboratory thermometer that you can trust, use it as a reference.

If you aren't familiar with the difference read up on Accuracy and Precision, be aware that thermometers come in Total and Partial immersion and they must be used correctly or you will get the wrong answer from the right instrument.

MHB


----------



## bcp (11/7/10)

I can't seem to get two digital thermometers to read the same temperature - varying by about 1.5 degrees but changing depending on whether it's warmer or cooler. I've read about calibrating thermometers using boiling water and ice but frankly it's the temperatures in-between that worry me, particularly when you're shooting for certain mash temps. I'd settle for one accurate one - then i can properly calibrate any others i have. But how do i know it's accurate?


----------



## QldKev (11/7/10)

Acasta said:


> So can anyone recommend a store or a particular thermo? I found a $15 one in DickSmith; http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefro...duct/View/Y5118
> 
> Anything cheaper/better around?



I used this one when I started BIAB; died after about 15 brews, so did the second one.

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (11/7/10)

That one I use is was from one of those speciality kitchen stores - SWMBO got it for me and IIRC it was $10. It's supposed to just have the end dipped in and it clips on the side of the vessel which suits measuring strike liquor.

If you're having troubles look for catering supply shops that deal in the restaurant trade (chef's tradie gear is awesome) they'll always have a hot liquid thermometer or eight.


----------



## DBeerd (14/11/12)

I just bought one of these. Very cheap off ebay:

Ebay: Digital Thermometer probe


----------



## keifer33 (14/11/12)

DBeerd said:


> I just bought one of these. Very cheap off ebay:
> 
> Ebay: Digital Thermometer probe




Necro thread- check. 

I'd ensure you check the accuracy against a proper thermometer as mine where out by 2-5c at mash temps. Fine under 30 but they got wildy inaccurate and higher.


----------



## bignath (14/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> I'd ensure you check the accuracy against a proper thermometer as mine where out by 2-5c at mash temps. Fine under 30 but they got wildy inaccurate and higher.



I agree. 

I've had three of those, and found they were all different.

They were also only $4 when i got them too. 

Inflation...


----------



## QldKev (14/11/12)

I think I paid 2.99 posted for one of those. 

Good for cooking roast B) 


QldKev


----------



## Juzdu (14/11/12)

I have a digital 'weather station' thermometer thingy that must be 10 years old or more. It has an LCD screen that shows two temps, one at the unit itself, the other showing the temp for a plastic probe at the end of a 2 metre cable. I have it sitting next to my fermenter to tell me the ambient temp in my under-stairs cupboard, and the probe taped to the fermenter to give me an idea of the wort.

Interestingly my STC-1000 arrived today, and after wiring it up, I stuck the temp probe alongside my other one on the side of the fermenter. 5 minutes later both of them were reading 20.4 degrees. I was expecting a fair difference given the margin of error you'd think these things have. Maybe they're more accurate than we give them credit for?


----------



## QldKev (14/11/12)

Juzdu said:


> I have a digital 'weather station' thermometer thingy that must be 10 years old or more. It has an LCD screen that shows two temps, one at the unit itself, the other showing the temp for a plastic probe at the end of a 2 metre cable. I have it sitting next to my fermenter to tell me the ambient temp in my under-stairs cupboard, and the probe taped to the fermenter to give me an idea of the wort.
> 
> Interestingly my STC-1000 arrived today, and after wiring it up, I stuck the temp probe alongside my other one on the side of the fermenter. 5 minutes later both of them were reading 20.4 degrees. I was expecting a fair difference given the margin of error you'd think these things have. Maybe they're more accurate than we give them credit for?



I've got 4 stc-1000's none of them agree with each other, or with my calibration thermometer. You must have been lucky. 

I do find once I have calibrated them at 66c they do tend to stay pretty accurate. 

QldKev


----------



## Spiesy (14/11/12)

I'm sick of the delays in waiting for the cheap digital thermometers to reach their reading... it means I overshoot strike temps, or my hydro readings are _slightly_ out. [EDIT: or if checking a mash temp throughout the mash, that my lid is off the BIAB pot too long].

I have just ordered one of these HANNA DIGITAL THERMOMETER upon a forum member's recommendation. Sure, it's a fair bit more money, but I'm chasing accuracy, and speed... will report back with findings.


----------



## QldKev (14/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> I'm sick of the delays in waiting for the cheap digital thermometers to reach their reading... it means I overshoot strike temps, or my hydro readings are _slightly_ out. [EDIT: or if checking a mash temp throughout the mash, that my lid is off the BIAB pot too long].
> 
> I have just ordered one of these HANNA DIGITAL THERMOMETER upon a forum member's recommendation. Sure, it's a fair bit more money, but I'm chasing accuracy, and speed... will report back with findings.



Why not use a stc-1000 for checking temps, they are happy with nothing plugged in the output leads. Throw the probe in the mash and sit back and relax, and read the temp from a good distance. 

QldKev


----------



## felten (14/11/12)

Is it just me or does your STC-1000 takes ages to reach a stable temp? a lot longer than my default mash thermometer anyway.


----------



## Spiesy (15/11/12)

QldKev said:


> Why not use a stc-1000 for checking temps, they are happy with nothing plugged in the output leads. Throw the probe in the mash and sit back and relax, and read the temp from a good distance.
> 
> QldKev


STC is a similar price, more bulky and requires mains power.


----------



## camstans (3/11/13)

Spiesy said:


> I'm sick of the delays in waiting for the cheap digital thermometers to reach their reading... it means I overshoot strike temps, or my hydro readings are _slightly_ out. [EDIT: or if checking a mash temp throughout the mash, that my lid is off the BIAB pot too long].
> 
> I have just ordered one of these HANNA DIGITAL THERMOMETER upon a forum member's recommendation. Sure, it's a fair bit more money, but I'm chasing accuracy, and speed... will report back with findings.


hi, how did you find this if you got one?

can you submerge the whole probe / plastic end and cable ?

Thanks


----------



## Pickaxe (3/11/13)

Got a milk thermometer which clips to my pot for a rough guide heating strike water, use a chef's meat thermometer digi for accurate temps, both $14, both worth what I paid. Both agree. Hospitality supplies or even house have em. No complaints here.

pickaxe


----------



## Dan Dan (3/11/13)

Pickaxe said:


> Got a milk thermometer which clips to my pot for a rough guide heating strike water, use a chef's meat thermometer digi for accurate temps, both $14, both worth what I paid. Both agree. Hospitality supplies or even house have em. No complaints here.
> 
> pickaxe


Where did you buy them Pickaxe? I checked out a couple of shops at Sunshine Plaza, and neither had what I was after.


----------



## Pickaxe (4/11/13)

Noosaville, Rene street there is a hospitality supplier, bout 24 or so. Diagonally opposite 17 where my missus has her shop. House or the knife ship in Noosa civic had em. Gotta be someone round maroochy doing em though. Google kitchen supplies or hospitality supplier, industrial areas. 

pickaxe


----------



## real_beer (4/11/13)

Acasta said:


> Just wondering why type of thermometer i should get for brewing, also some good places to get some reasonable priced ones.


Might be out of your budget but could be worth you having a look at this post:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/67524-ebay-v5/?view=findpost&p=1085779
As they're well calibrated you can use them to measure & quickly record the differences of any other thermometers you might have for future use.


----------



## Jessica (9/11/13)

I have a thermapen.I  always use it for brewing and I think so my thermapen was one of the best investments i have made in awhile.


----------

